# How to restrict user from saving files and folders on desktop



## sdhepale (Apr 7, 2010)

I want to know How to restrict user saving files and folders on desktop by using group policy. I know prevention of access drives in my computer.
please tell me how to prevent user from saving file or folder to desktop.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

It's not available in GPO, but there are alternatives.

Option 1. Configure Mandatory Profiles. The user may save anything on their desktop but if they logoff the entire profile is deleted including the desktop folder. 

Option 2. Enable Folder Redirection for the Desktop. This can be done with either Roaming Profiles or Local Profiles. If using Roaming Profiles it redirect the users to their Profile Desktop location on the server. Profiles are stored at \\server\profiles$\username Redirect to \\server\profiles$\username\Desktop.


----------

